# Pet peeves



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

What are your pet peeves? What elements of fish keeping really get on you nerves?

Mine is when you arrive at someone's house to buy an aquarium and the thing is still full of fish, gravel, water and rocks or plants. I mean we arranged for this time, get the thing cleared out beforehand!

I also hate dirty fish rooms.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

People who don't understand that this is a hobby, something to enjoy.
I'm used to being called a nerd, but a fish nerd :roll: hahaha.
Of course most people who come over see the tanks and the fish generally are captivated by the time they leave..


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lfs staff who don't give the right info just so they can sell something. Like that cute baby Oscar won't grow much and sure he will fit a ten gallon or my personal favourite that African tiger fish would be a great community fish will go nicely in you two foot tank. I feel obliged to correct them.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

T.W.I.B.I.A. :x


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

When people don't do their ******* research before looking at fish, and just throw together whatever the h3ll has colours they like, and then put them all in a 10 gallon tank.

When people go to a store and just buy w/e is on sale, or w/e is cheap (usually feeder gold fish).

When people ask for individual fish out of a school of hundreds that are basically the same.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate when people put a question on the site like "can I put twelve oscars in a 55gallon tank?" everyone says "no that's a terrible idea" and they reply "well I'm going to do it" I mean really, why bother asking?!?!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Robchester_2000 said:


> I hate when people put a question on the site like "can I put twelve oscars in a 55gallon tank?" everyone says "no that's a terrible idea" and they reply "well I'm going to do it" I mean really, why bother asking?!?!


I get people like that all the time... They ask the question not really because they want an answer, but because they want you to confirm that they can do what they're thinking of doing. And of course, when you tell them it wont work, they try to bend and twist the words to get you to tell them it'll work so that when it doesn't, they'll have someone to blame.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

People that say don't mix this and that species cause they'll interbreed but keep hybrids. i.e.parrots, flowerhorns etc


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Reading about or seeing fish that are suffering because of the owners negligence/stupidity/laziness, and knowing the poor fish can't do a thing about it.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

People who research enough to know that a tank needs cycled before stocking but not enough to realize that cycling means more than simply filling with water and running the filters for a couple days.

:-?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

That my cat has figured out how to open the tank lid(even when weighted down) and likes to practice his fishing skills and then leave wet paw prints on our brand new couch :?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I think I could pick any of the above as a 'pet peeve'. The LFS staff who don't know what there talking about is the best one for me. Oh and I don't like cats either :lol: (sorry Ollie)


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

How about when people barter for everything they buy, even if it's already on sale or something.

When people buy feeder goldfish and then WANT TO PICK INDIVIDUAL FISH!!!

When people buy toy castles and plastic skulls to put in their tank, and then wonder why all the fish are freaking out.

When people insist on cycling with fish even though you gave them 3 much better, cheaper and easier alternatives which don't involve stress the [email protected] out of fish.

Sry for the rant... Working at a fisheries can be stressful and very frustrating... :x :lol:


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

Melanochromis said:


> Oh and I don't like cats either :lol: (sorry Ollie)











Whats not to like about this little guy?(just dont ask my wife that question the answer would take all day :lol: )


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Ollie said:


> Melanochromis said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I don't like cats either :lol: (sorry Ollie)
> ...


 looks like a right fish hunter! 

Anyway OT!
People who make youtube channels about their cichlids and dont even know what the **** they are talking about or just rant on about how u should do things but at the end of the movie u still dont know **** and there is a few of those right here on the forums!
then they are spuprised why they dont get sub's and even make a video about it full of bull**** whining about subscribers!

People who ask questions on the forums about anything they actually already know the answer to but still try to get around it and eventually do what they want.

people who ask questions with two different ways of doing something but want to do both. 
but only one option is possible and still whine about wanting to do both options!!!

and i can go on and on about these folk!!

i mean i want to keep cichlids for over a month now i still havent got one single fish just because i want to do it the right way from the start *** done **** loads of research within this month.
it recuiers patiance to start keeping fish the right way. 
ie: i didnt know about the tank cycle so if i didnt do any reasearch on keeping cichlids what whould have happend to my fish! 
anyway in short, people who just dont have the patiance for keeping fish and dont do the research for it before they start keeping fish!

Bumped into a nice excample just now!

people like this!
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

ok u can go on holiday or u have to go away for your job.
but pls if u know it will be MONTHS? do some precautionary actions.
u cant leave your fish tank allone for that long! someone needs to come around to check up on them so this **** cant happen!
anyway..... :zz: :zz: :zz: its sad

im sorry but folk like this make me angry!


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Chromedome52 said:


> T.W.I.B.I.A. :x


?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

*T*hat's *W*hat *I* *B*ought *I*t *A*s.

One should always research fish before they buy them, of course. But it is equally important to verify that what they bought was correctly identified. I've purchased fry from people that grew up to not be what I thought I was purchasing. When I questioned the seller about the ID of the parents, I almost always get, "Well, That's what I bought it as." In some cases, the adult fish could in no way be confused with what the fry were sold as. (Just last year I bought a bag of young sold as _Aequidens metae_, that were a _Cichlasoma_ species. Differences were obvious as soon as they settled into the tank and DIDN'T color up.)

Granted, it used to be a lot worse before there were internet forums like this one for people to be able to get help. But it also gets me when there is a strong forum consensus on what a fish is, yet the owner doesn't want to accept that ID.

I know, long answer for a short question. :roll:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Actually, I think that's one of the most valid pet peeves there is and too darn true! :thumb:

Mine are the people who still insist on selling or giving away their hybrids. You made em, you keep em ! Don't spread your ****!

Nuff said!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Ollie said:


> Whats not to like about this little guy?(just dont ask my wife that question the answer would take all day :lol: )


Er.... he looks like my next door neighbours cat.  However he does look more like a cat. The next door neighbours cat is tortoiseshell with long hair and it's crazy. I call it the rabid guinea pig. :lol:


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

Melanochromis said:


> Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Whats not to like about this little guy?(just dont ask my wife that question the answer would take all day :lol: )
> ...


 :lol: He is the exact opposite, friendly to the point of stupidity, loves to have his belly scratched and is pretty big havent weighed him recently but he is 80cm from nose to tip of his tail and ony a year old so still got another years worth of growing. He is a flame point ragdoll BTW.



> That's What I Bought It As.


Guilty (runs for cover)
Took me nearly a year to realise my 'multies' didnt look quite right and are actually brevis 

Regards

Ollie


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Blood parrots - should be banned.

The sudden rise in popularity of hybrid neotropicals. Granted, I took a vacation from "serious" cichlid keeping for several years, but I was a bit shocked to find the influx of hybrids into the hobby. Not picking on anyone if they like FH or whatever, but I seem to remember a time not so long ago where hybrids were just considered plain irresponsible.

Along those same lines, "improved" fish. Fancy goldfish on the top of the list, being about as humane as blood parrots IMO. Yes, I'm guilty as charged of keeping red oscars, tiger oscars, and even an albino or two, but I drew the line at longfins. Yellow rams kind of irk me but I think they're OK, but the new improved versions of apistogramma have me scratching my head - weren't the wild ones cool enough? I'm a bit on the fence with discus, high fin ones really strike me as overdone, but I'll admit, red spotted green look pretty cool - but I kind of put discus in the same group as goldfish - it's kind of way too late to turn back the clock.

Last but not least - folk that won't accept that water changes are a crucial part of the hobby and insist that this or that filter or what have you eliminates or lessens the need for them. :?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

ivanmike said:


> Blood parrots - should be banned.


+1


----------



## darkone82 (Sep 6, 2011)

all the things above plus nearly every albino fish out there (save the bushynose pleco) 
my roomate knows how much i hate albinos and keeps threatening me with adding them while im at work. *** spent countless hours researching cichlids (mbuna in particular) and have seen thousands of pics, and as of yet have seen absolutely zero pics of an albino that would make me change my mind.


----------

